# Lighting for 2x2x4 growbox suggestions



## omgmybffjill (Nov 19, 2009)

Ok so I have been reading days on end. My grow box is 2x2x4, its empty right now, what do you guys recommend for lighting in that small contained area? I have no clue about ballasts and lighting, i've been reading but figured it would be best to ask rather than screwing this up. 

CFL's for veg? then switch to HPS or HID?

I just don't know, thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Growdude (Nov 19, 2009)

omgmybffjill said:
			
		

> Ok so I have been reading days on end. My grow box is 2x2x4, its empty right now, what do you guys recommend for lighting in that small contained area? I have no clue about ballasts and lighting, i've been reading but figured it would be best to ask rather than screwing this up.
> 
> CFL's for veg? then switch to HPS or HID?
> 
> I just don't know, thanks in advance for the help!



That small, cfl's or floro's the entire grow. :cry:


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 19, 2009)

with good ventilation you could probably get away with a 250W HPS....


----------



## omgmybffjill (Nov 19, 2009)

Yeah its not the biggest setup in the world 
its my first time and i really want to do my best, i am very excited about it 

ok so if i go with a 250W HPS, what all do i need? don't i need a ballast and what not, how hard is it to set up HPS and ballast? 

Thanks!


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 19, 2009)

no reason to steer away from cfl in a space like this.  There are some nice journals on this site showing what can be done with cfl lighting all the way through veg and flower.

Check out MentalPatient and chef's journals.

The heat advantage with cfl's is really nice for a space that size.


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 19, 2009)

lama is 100% correct.... the cfl's will help you almost eliminate the heat factor.... i personally would run the HID, unless electrical consumption is an issue for you.... then, go with the cfl's for sure....


----------



## the chef (Nov 19, 2009)

Lordhighlama you honor me sir! To put me alongside mental, WOW! Now i'm sure there will be alot of rebuttle but that small a cab, cfl all the way! They do produce some heat but a small vent and oscillating fan will do. Min investment. You'll prob have to start flowering real short unless you can raise the top up. And yes you can get more from hps/mh but you can also get some dense dank bud from cfl's. good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## omgmybffjill (Nov 19, 2009)

fleshstain said:
			
		

> lama is 100% correct.... the cfl's will help you almost eliminate the heat factor.... i personally would run the HID, unless electrical consumption is an issue for you.... then, go with the cfl's for sure....



Great, thanks for the input, but with an HID lamp what do I need to buy to be able to run the lamp? (ballast and all that stuff, a list would be perfect if you can find the time) I hear a 1000w HID will run about an extra $50 month on electric bill. 

Thanks guys, I do believe I found my new home here, its amazing how many others are into this as well, feeling like a kid in a candy store right now, sooo excited lol.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 19, 2009)

Im worried about the 4' height, with a HID that doesnt leave much vertical room with pots and the light itself.


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 19, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Lordhighlama you honor me sir! To put me alongside mental, WOW! Now i'm sure there will be alot of rebuttle but that small a cab, cfl all the way! They do produce some heat but a small vent and oscillating fan will do. Min investment. You'll prob have to start flowering real short unless you can raise the top up. And yes you can get more from hps/mh but you can also get some dense dank bud from cfl's. good luck and keep us posted.


 
I have much respect for the cfl growers and anytime I can point people in your direction I do.  You do great work with cfl's chef,, Mental is the man with any type of lighting and I'm sure u would be 2!   

omg : the hid lighting comes as a ballast socket set and hood combo from most places.  Check around online if your interested or if you have a local hydro shop they will have them there as well.


----------



## omgmybffjill (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks again guys, it looks like I have some thinking to do. Now with the 4ft height, should i raise the hight? I am not starting on the cab until tomorrow (vacation days are stacking up). So if you want to convince me on a larger height i am all for it.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Nov 19, 2009)

*IMO i would check out THG tthread in the DIY section, on  how to build a cool tube and  light..and go with 2 150w or a 250w. for all veg and flower...*
*with the cool tube.. you will be able to keep temps down.  and provide the proper light.. you`ll get a better grow with HID then CFL`s..*
*IMO..
LH*


----------



## leafminer (Nov 23, 2009)

The basic problem with a HID is this:
Let's assume that (1) your plant starts at a height of 15" (pot, soil)
Then (2) it takes at least 10" to mount and reflect the HID lamp.
And you need to keep the growing tops at least 6" from the lamp.

15 + 10 + 6 = 31" which with a 4 ft cab leaves 17" as your maximum plant height.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 23, 2009)

A 150W in a 4" cool tube will take up no more height than CFLs and will be easier to cool.


----------



## OldSkool (Nov 23, 2009)

_Then again_..you _could_ mount 4 foot fluoros on the walls of the cab (F12's or the newer better T8's) vertically! I do, works GREAT! You have light on ALL sides, the top, from underneath, everywhere. And light from underneath does NOT, in my experience, promote stretching...
Later, for flowering, I put four 26 watt CFL's hanging under a reflector on top of the colas in warm white to promote vigorous flowering. But, my cab is 6 feet tall. 
If you haven't built the box yet really consider going to six feet. You will be glad you did.

Sorry HG, I HAD to!


----------

